# Belts that look old but are not



## TallAdam85 (Jun 24, 2005)

:jedi1: 
Hey every one Last weekend I was at  a tournament in Ohio I meet this one guy who has been in karate for only 4 years his black belt looked like it was 30 years old. Now I am wondering do they make or sell belts that look old or fall apart if so WOW. That is almost as bad as the vilciro belts awma sells.  Or as bad as the pre tied belts


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 24, 2005)

Lol, you know I always knew it was only a matter of time before someone would market a faded or 'used' black belt.


----------



## BruceCalkins (Jun 24, 2005)

I met a guy that I found out he Washed his Belt and put a little Bleach in with it to fade it and make it fall apart... That is sorry.

I have always replaced my belts over the years becaust I liked the fresh Stiff Black Belt over the worn faded one.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 24, 2005)

LoL washing his belt hahaha I know a master who has a fade belt but if it where to rip he problay cry


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 24, 2005)

My belt is all torn and ripped, but I have had it for several years.  I just cant really part with it for a smooth new bb, but to each his own.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 24, 2005)

some will wash their belt to give the appearance of constant wear/training for ages.  obvious deception.  there are MA'ists out there with legitimate wear showing, but not many.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 24, 2005)

I think there would be some, certainly not someone with 4 yrs experience in teh martial arts. However, if you've had your bb for several years, it may start to look like its taking a beating.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 24, 2005)

ditto


----------



## ppko (Jun 24, 2005)

I do know that some belts just don't hold up very well, I know of people that got a blackbelt just a couple of years ago and they already look ancient.  It is not because they are looking for these belts but these are given to them by there instructor.  Once again it is not done on purpose but I guess there is a sense of loyalty to the company that they have gone with.


----------



## zujitsu (Jun 24, 2005)

I believe if your brought up honestly and shown the error of washing your obi (i.e. why you should'nt and what the obi stands for) then there would'nt be a problem of that kinda of thing. I also think that anybody that would buy or sell a worn looking obi has no idea what the arts mean.But I have washed my obi but only once.It was when I first started jujutsu and somehow when talking with my teacher I told him that I washed my gi and my obi....he looked me in the eyes and in a calm but stern manner said "you won't wash your obi again". And three years later I remember that clear as day....I'll never forget those eyes.


----------



## Shu2jack (Jun 24, 2005)

It also depends on how you take care of your belt. If you just throw you belt on a pile of clothes (or heaven forbid the floor!) after you get home from a work out and stuff it in your gym bag before you go train and after you washed it, then yes it will wear out quicker than usual.

Personally, I have been wearing the same belt for about 5 years. While it does look worn and is starting to look white around the knot area because of tieing the belt over the years, it doesn't look bad. It just looks like it has some use. And I don't wash the belt. Big no-no over here.


----------



## John Bishop (Jun 24, 2005)

Belt aging is a fine art.  I've heard of people beating theirs on brick walls.  Some guys even take a razor blade to make fine cuts in it, before they start raking  it over the bricks.   And then a little washing  fades it out some, and makes the threads fray.  
 One real give away is when some one has a shiny black belt with a lot of white showing.  Did the razor work, but didn't age it, or fray it.


----------



## still learning (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello, Also the quality of the belt could be a reason for falling apart and fading faster than it should. Not all belts are built equal.

 In our school you get a new BB with every promotion. (a couple of years each). So you don't really get to see faded belts. Worn out but not really faded. Each belt BB grade is a little different. ....Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2005)

Like the prefaded jeans. I've seen it done. It's usually pretty transparent.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 25, 2005)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> :jedi1:
> Hey every one Last weekend I was at a tournament in Ohio I meet this one guy who has been in karate for only 4 years his black belt looked like it was 30 years old. Now I am wondering do they make or sell belts that look old or fall apart if so WOW. That is almost as bad as the vilciro belts awma sells. Or as bad as the pre tied belts


We wear a satin sash. All you have to do is get REAL sweaty as I do and it turns to a crinkled mess.  Light ironing after every class is a must.


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 25, 2005)

I have one that is now 14 years old, and in places it does look worn, but I won't trade it for anything. I have never washed it that was something that we were told from the very start NOT to do.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jun 25, 2005)

I've never actually seen someone with a deliberately faded belt, but I did see someone recently with a pre-faded uniform, equally sad in my opinion


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 25, 2005)

My 1st dan belt got a little worn, white edges after four years or so, but it was nice and broken in.  Working on the my newer 2nd-got that six months ago.   I'm a clean freak but I would never wash that thing.  Its like a symbol of your sweat, literally and if its worn that's also a sign of the work you have done coming to class.  Seems pretty cheap, and deceitful to get one already frayed and worn.  Doesn't mean anything to the holder either.  Who's he trying to fool and why is it so important?  TW


----------



## bignick (Jun 25, 2005)

My buddy told me about how his karate instructor would take a razor blade to his belt...

My yellow belt in Judo is starting to wear and fade...


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 25, 2005)

zujitsu said:
			
		

> I believe if your brought up honestly and shown the error of washing your obi (i.e. why you should'nt and what the obi stands for) then there would'nt be a problem of that kinda of thing.



And what, pray tell, might that be?  The myth that the Japanese and Okinawans, fastidiously clean people, would condone the wearing of a garment accessory that had never, ever been washed?  That wearing a garment accessory that smelled of many a workout past as well as whatever other environmental concerns it may have had contact with?  Or perhaps that if you wash your belt you'll "lose your skill?"  You need to do some research and listen less to the stories told by teachers who have never experienced the mother-culture of their art...



> But I have washed my obi but only once.



Depending on how long you've been training, it might be time to wash it again...



> ....he looked me in the eyes and in a calm but stern manner said "you won't wash your obi again".



Please, share your rationale for wearing dirty clothes.  I'm curious...


----------



## Miles (Jun 25, 2005)

Probably 180 degrees off-topic, but to preserve my belt, I like to hang it up after each class so that the sweat evaporates before the next day.

 I guess I don't understand the desire to prematurely age one's belt-if it is too worn, it should be replaced.  If someone is sabotaging their belt to appear to have more experience than they actually have, they really need to spent more time training and less time looking at themselves in the mirror.

 Miles


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2005)

Hmmm.  I received one embriodered belt with the name of my school on one side and my name in Korean with my initials in English below it.  I wear that at tests and other special occasions at the school.  That belt is heavy, stiff, and thick.  It's always re-folded back to how it came.  

 I have a plain, thick, wide black one that is softer and more pliable that I wear most of the time.  I also have a thin, pliable black belt of the same quality as the white belts that come with uniforms.  It 'hangs' better, but I haven't worn that one in a while.

 The embroidered belt is obviously of a much higher quality and will be more durable than the other two and will definitely last longer as well, especially if I'm not wearing it all the time.  But for a belt to fall apart after four years?  I dunno ... I was half-black for about three years and the threads on that belt have not yet split or torn.  

 Where are y'all getting your belts?!?!?


----------



## dsp921 (Jun 25, 2005)

This seems to me to be yet another instance of training for the wrong reasons. I guess if you trash your belt you can impress your friends and family with how hard you work. Maybe I should start dragging my belt from the bumper on the way to and from class. That'll impress everyone. What those people don't seem to realize is that if your belt appears battered and well worn and you move like you've been training for 2 months you look like an idiot. You can't hide behind a faded uniform and a worn belt for long, unless of course you actually put the time in to begin with. Why try to be something you're not? I guess I just don't get it, and that's probably a good thing.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> My yellow belt in Judo is starting to wear and fade...


 Heh, my BJJ white belt is getting pretty old. It takes a while to change colors...


----------



## searcher (Jun 25, 2005)

Believe it or not Century MA used to sell a stonewashed belt.   This thing looked like it have been dragged behing a car on gravel roads from one side of the U.S. to the other.   From what I have heard they had quite a few buyers(those that did not want to put in the time to naturally wear it out).   Now they don't seel it, wonder why?   Could it be because they got put in their place?

I have seen soem pretty morn out belts in my day and most of them were worn the right way, with blood, sweat, and tears.   I got my new belt once I reached Go-dan and I am having to start the "wear out" process all over again.

Matt Stone,  it was told to me long ago that if you washed your belt you were washing out all of the hard work that has went into getting you where you are at.   Take that for what it was worth.   Told to me by and old senile Hachi-dan.  and I do stress senile.    I myself don't wash my belt because just like any other piece of clothing it prematurely ages it and wears it out.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 25, 2005)

My answer:  It depends on the circumstances.  

Before someone jumps to conclusions, and accuses me one way or the other, please hear out my explanation.  

Some yudansha (mostly kids, but I've known a couple of adults that did this) will attempt to get the beaten-in, weathered look artificially, by repeated washings in hot water, in combination with harsher detergents, and even a touch of bleach.  Others will try to drag their belts across rough surfaces, or even (sadly) take a rasp / file to it.  Still, others will try to use a blade to cut various areas.  I really, really frown upon this, since such efforts could simply be better used towards one's training.  

Now, some belts are more prone to wearing out than others, and if a belt looks a bit weathered just after a few years through regular training, sometimes this is unavoidable.  One of my black belts is made by Tokaido, and it seems that the black dye they use in the belt, tends to bleed out a bit too easily, even though it has been less than a year that I got it.  Still, the belt is in great condition, and none of the seams are broken, or the edges frayed, etc.   

Other times, though, some belts, especially the 9 dollar satin ones, will fall apart all too easily, through no fault of the wearer.  

When someone gets their black belt, I would hope that the chief instructor granting the rank isn't going to buy those el-cheapo belts that fall apart too easily.  It really is worth it to spend 25+ dollars to buy a good brand of belt (Shureido, Tokaido, despite the dye problems, Pine Tree, etc).  

In general, it's pretty easy to tell who the wearers of the tattered belts are,, in terms of skill level.  One such exception, I will describe below.  

On a rare occasion, some new yudansha, however, are given an old belt from their instructor, in which case, it's an honor to wear such a belt.  If someone criticizes the wearer, the wearer should simply tell the truth, and that's the end of that.  


Now, on to a slightly different topic of belt care:

If your belt starts smelling badly, it doesn't harm the belt if you occasionally put it in the washer, using a cold cycle, gentle speeds (this is VERY important), and a mild detergent that is designed to preserve colors, such as Cheer for dark colors, etc.  Let it drip dry (do NOT dry in the dryer; this creates more wear and tear in the negative manner that I explained above), and it comes out clean.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 25, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> Matt Stone,  it was told to me long ago that if you washed your belt you were washing out all of the hard work that has went into getting you where you are at.   Take that for what it was worth.



I appreciate your candor, but you really don't expect a person to believe that washing a dirty piece of clothing will detract from the work a person has done while wearing it do you?

If I wash my "building the wall" clothes, is the wall any less built for having done so?  Does having clean "building the wall" clothes take away from the effort I expended in building the wall?  Not at all on either count.

I was told the same thing by my teacher; to wash one's sash was to wash away one's strength and skill.  I'll admit, my sashes don't get washed, but then they don't get worn all that often these days either.  We've moved from sashes and the relatively cheaply made Chinese style uniforms to using Japanese uniforms and belts (they are more durable and the belts stay tied better).  My belt gets washed when it is dirty or sweaty enough to warrant it.  Granted, that isn't nearly as often as the rest of the uniform (it takes quite a bit to soak through the uniform and into the belt), but it happens eventually and I wash the belt as well.

I disapprove of someone damaging their belt to convey the image of greater skill and experience than they normally possess, though as stated above it usually comes out anyway, damaged belt or not.  I also disapprove of someone wearing a dirty uniform to class...  Though it hasn't happened yet, if someone comes into my class wearing a soiled uniform, they'll be asked to leave and not return until it has been adequately laundered.

Just my thoughts, for what little they are worth.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 25, 2005)

I have also heard/read that the whole NOT washing the gi/obi is an american tradition and is not the case in japan/okinawa.  Having smelly clothes is a no-no including the belt.

That being the case I make sure my belt does not stink, if it does it gets gently handwashed in the sink and hung to dry.  The only time I didn't was one time when my wife's cat peed on my gym bag and it soaked into the gi and belt.  I didn't want to take any chances on it stinking like cat pee for the rest of my life so I washed and dried it in the washer/dryer.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2005)

None of my belts have ever been washed and none of them stink. :idunno:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 25, 2005)

In my husband's school the tradition is to pass on used belts, _and they don't get washed._  Maybe that's a good defense.:lol:Like you Shesulsa I don't notice that his belts are smelly, but I admit I make it my business not to get too close to them either, as I do find it a bit like passing on bacteria.  I suppose what doesn't kill you could make you stronger though, like building up immunities. :idunno:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 25, 2005)

A buddy of mine wears a really fadded belt but it is the one that his dad gave him and he will readil;y admit it when asked.

V/R

Rick :whip:


----------



## Floating Egg (Jun 25, 2005)

> And what, pray tell, might that be? The myth that the Japanese and Okinawans, fastidiously clean people, would condone the wearing of a garment accessory that had never, ever been washed? That wearing a garment accessory that smelled of many a workout past as well as whatever other environmental concerns it may have had contact with? Or perhaps that if you wash your belt you'll "lose your skill?" You need to do some research and listen less to the stories told by teachers who have never experienced the mother-culture of their art...


When I was taking Judo I came across this myth as well. Upon further investigation I came to the same conclusion that it was not a Japanese tradition. I think this ranks up there with the myth about how black belts came to be (white belt + dirt = black belt).


----------



## Shaolinmack (Jun 25, 2005)

All myths have some truth to them. this however is prbily factitious as the japanies are a clean people with to much respect to were "Mold" on somthing they would have gladly given there lives to defend....


----------



## Marginal (Jun 25, 2005)

I've seen a few faded belts, but those were victims of bleach or other washing related accidents.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2005)

I've never washed a belt. I was told it was the tradition not to wash them. I now suspect it is indeed more of an American tradition, but for no particular reason I do stick with it.

Some systems use stripes that are basically electrical tape on the colored belts, which would be a reason not to wash them.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jun 25, 2005)

with the rate that some places give out belts......you wouldnt think they have a chance to get dirty.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 25, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> None of my belts have ever been washed and none of them stink. :idunno:



mine neither.  i guess we just don't workout as hard :ultracool   j/k

my belts have never emitted any kind of odor.  i sweat profusely during a two-hour workout 3 times weekly.  now my gi is another story, but that is washed post-EVERY-workout session.


----------



## Sam (Jun 25, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> with the rate that some places give out belts......you wouldnt think they have a chance to get dirty.


unfortunate but true.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 25, 2005)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> :jedi1:
> Hey every one Last weekend I was at  a tournament in Ohio I meet this one guy who has been in karate for only 4 years his black belt looked like it was 30 years old. Now I am wondering do they make or sell belts that look old or fall apart if so WOW. That is almost as bad as the vilciro belts awma sells.  Or as bad as the pre tied belts



The only thing I can think of is if he had a belt that had been passed down. Maybe the belt was actually old  :idunno: .


----------



## bignick (Jun 25, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Heh, my BJJ white belt is getting pretty old. It takes a while to change colors...


 Working on year 3 with this belt


----------



## rupton (Jun 25, 2005)

I know there are many stories pertaining to why or why not to wash the obi.  The one I like the best is this; start with a white belt, years of sweat, blood etc., eventually turn it black.  Once the belt turns black, further years of study eventually cause the belt to wear and fade to the point it starts turning white again brining the practitioner full circle.  If you look at a lot of the JKA masters their belts look as they've been through a battlefield.  Whether the story is myth or the masters buy theirs in that state is inconsequential to me, I just really like the symbolism.
 :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2005)

rupton said:
			
		

> Whether the story is myth or the masters buy theirs in that state is inconsequential to me, I just really like the symbolism.
> :ultracool


 Symbolism is more important than many of us wish to admit.  Our country's flag is a symbol.  A wedding ring is a symbol.  A man's necktie is a symbol.  The olympic torch that travels the world to it's host location is a symbol. Fireworks are a thrilling symbol of terrifying events.

 What we do with no meaning is meaningless. What we do with meaning and honor is paramount.


----------



## Sam (Jun 25, 2005)

what's a mans necktie a symbol for? 

???


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> what's a mans necktie a symbol for?
> 
> ???


 Virility, hence power, hence elevated position.


----------



## Floating Egg (Jun 25, 2005)

> Symbolism is more important than many of us wish to admit. Our country's flag is a symbol. A wedding ring is a symbol. A man's necktie is a symbol. The olympic torch that travels the world to it's host location is a symbol. Fireworks are a thrilling symbol of terrifying events.
> 
> What we do with no meaning is meaningless. What we do with meaning and honor is paramount.


Why is symbolism important?




> what's a mans necktie a symbol for?
> 
> ???


http://www.straightdope.com/classics/a2_155


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 26, 2005)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> :jedi1:
> Hey every one Last weekend I was at a tournament in Ohio I meet this one guy who has been in karate for only 4 years his black belt looked like it was 30 years old. Now I am wondering do they make or sell belts that look old or fall apart if so WOW. That is almost as bad as the vilciro belts awma sells. Or as bad as the pre tied belts


 I studied along side a rather skilled person in TSD who didn't wash his uniform.   It looked like it was soaked in wesson cooking oil.  I thought he was either a slob or too cheap to buy a new one, later as we became friends I learned what was filth to me was a symbol to him. Suprisingly enough he didn't smell bad.  

Obviously, wearing a tattered & smeared belt or uniform symbolizes hard work and achievement to some, and I am hip to that.  Still, I think faking the appearance of hard work sounds like a mental stepping stone to worse similar self-deceptions.

For me, maintaining a clean and sharp image symbolizes my personal dignity, my self respect, and my respect for my school.  Having said this I must admit at least once a week I have to settle for the cleanest dirty uniform in the laundry hamper, lol.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jun 26, 2005)

Chobaja said:
			
		

> Having said this I must admit at least once a week I have to settle for the cleanest dirty uniform in the laundry hamper, lol.


Sounds disturbingly familiar...


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 26, 2005)

Gotta love that anonymous drive by negative reputation point assigning thing...

Whoever negatively "dinged" me, please have the backbone to either leave your name, or stand up and say what it was I said you disagreed with.  Apparently I touched a nerve...


----------



## Simon Curran (Jun 26, 2005)

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> Gotta love that anonymous drive by negative reputation point assigning thing...
> 
> Whoever negatively "dinged" me, please have the backbone to either leave your name, or stand up and say what it was I said you disagreed with. Apparently I touched a nerve...


Don't think that's gonna happen mate, usually they just hide behind their keyboards...


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 26, 2005)

most belts will fall apart if you wash them continuously. most of my belts have only received 1 or 2 washes ever. my black belt has never been washed. i dont really see the need to wash them considering they're not soaking up sweat

 my current tkd uniform however, the school logo is starting to fade a bit in the black outlines. but if you were to look at it, you wouldn't think it was fading, you'd actually think it was part of the design trying to be 3 dimensional lol


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jun 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> A man's necktie is a symbol.


I have worn a suit and tie to work for the past 28 years.  I can only hope that the fool who invented the men's necktie was eventually hung from a tall tree by his own creation.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2005)

We're advised in BJJ To wash them each time because of the concern of ringworm. I do do that.


----------



## zujitsu (Jun 26, 2005)

Reason why I don't wash my obi(belt) is not due to the fact of me believing in myths is false in fact the one myth mattstone touched upon I never even heard of before. The reason I don't wash my obi(belt) is because my teacher said it represents your hard work and washing it (which does make it look like its been used more) just doesn't seem right..but I do wash my gi regularly and my obi(belt) has never smelt(sp?) wierd or like it needs to be washed.


----------



## searcher (Jun 26, 2005)

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> I appreciate your candor, but you really don't expect a person to believe that washing a dirty piece of clothing will detract from the work a person has done while wearing it do you?
> 
> If I wash my "building the wall" clothes, is the wall any less built for having done so? Does having clean "building the wall" clothes take away from the effort I expended in building the wall? Not at all on either count.
> 
> ...


----------



## Floating Egg (Jun 26, 2005)

My belt gets pretty dirty, especially with Ukemi on dusty floors and when I train outside.


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 27, 2005)

ringworms?  you only get them if you touch a person, object, or animal thats infected by them. sometimes you can get them from soil but it's RARE


----------



## Sam (Jun 27, 2005)

when you train dont you usually touch other people? or your uniform touches their uniform, which is enough...


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 27, 2005)

I think Arnisador brings up a good point.  Hygeine is what it is because of its obvious benefits.

If you haven't sweated into your belt during a workout, I'd offer this:

a) You aren't really working out, but dancing without music;

b) You aren't working out hard enough;

c) You are working out hard enough, but you are already dead, so you don't sweat anymore...

I wash my belt maybe every dozen or so washings of my uniform, but only if I can see the salt stains from sweating.  If there are no stains, I'll judge by the slightly oily feeling the cloth develops.  Before I lost it, I'd had my other belt for the better part of 5 or more years, and it wasn't "falling apart" or showing significant signs of fading...  It was very slightly greying at the edges and high points, and that was due to the fuzzing of the fabric at those points, not the wearing through of it.

If your belt is being laundered too much, back it off some.  That'll extend its lifespan.  If you aren't sweating into your belt, train harder.

Other than that...   :asian:


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 27, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> when you train dont you usually touch other people? or your uniform touches their uniform, which is enough...


 yep thats true but your belt touching them?  small chance your belt will pick anything up. picking up ringworms needs some sort of skin or hair contact to get it from people or animals. also, getting ringworms is very uncommon unless you have a weak immune system


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 27, 2005)

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> If you haven't sweated into your belt during a workout, I'd offer this:


 I've sweated plenty into my belts.

 I'd like to ask ... how is your personal hygeine BEFORE you go to class?

 A friend of mine told me about a construction worker that was in his class that would work and sweat out in the dirt and sawdust and sun all day, then come to class and get right into his uniform without showering. Apparently the thought was, 'I'm going to sweat again anyway, why should I bathe or shower beforehand?'  This is disgusting.  

 If one maintains proper hygeine and comes to the gym with a clean body, clean and trimmed nails and wears a clean uniform to a clean gym, the obi should be absorbing clean sweat and should not smell.  Most germs and worms die after a certain amount of time exposed and without a host, so hanging the obi/sash to dry in the open should suffice.

 I know no one with a smelly obi or wringworm - sorry.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2005)

Things like ringworm are often passed around in wrestling/grappling classes. It's a common hazard.


----------



## Floating Egg (Jun 27, 2005)

> http://www.amateurwrestler.com/health/ring_worm.html
> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Ring Worm:* A skin disease producing round scaly patches on the skin, caused by a fungus.[/font]
> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Communicable diseases, skin diseases, in particular, are a threat to wrestlers because of constant skin-to-skin contact and repeated minor abrasions. Skin diseases can sweep through a team unless the wrestlers are monitored and treated effectively. Preventative measures are of primary importance and require the cooperation of each wrestler, and very close observation of each coach. Skin diseases can not only hinder a wrestler but also cause him to be disqualified from competition.


[/font]


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 27, 2005)

:uhoh: That is so skeeery looking!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 27, 2005)

EEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :barf:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2005)

Ugh--never seen a case _that_ bad before.

I'm switching to fencing! No skin-to-skin contact there.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jun 27, 2005)

dosen't that just make you hungry for lunch :uhyeah:


----------



## Floating Egg (Jun 27, 2005)

I wonder what it would taste like if you licked the top of his head.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 27, 2005)

that photo of the guys ring worm is bad but look at tape worm photo very sick all worms are sick


----------



## searcher (Jun 28, 2005)

Just one question, where did you find that at?


----------



## Floating Egg (Jun 28, 2005)

http://images.google.com/


----------



## kenpofighter (Nov 28, 2007)

Are not sometimes black belts passed down from instructor to student?


----------



## ewhip (Nov 28, 2007)

this is all the rage in the guitar world - "relic" guitars are brand new guitars that are beat up and aged at the factory to look like they were made in 1959 and played to death for the past 40 years or so. People get all fired up about them both pro and con, but they sell like crazy, often going for thousands more than a brand new guitar exactly like it. I just wondered how long it would be before we saw "relic" belts and uniforms!


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Very true, Ewhip.  I've refinished furniture and gun stocks before and had folks complain to me that they looked too new.  They all want dents and such in their china hutches now to make them look antique.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a black belt that is made by a company named "Bear Brand".  It was given to me by my KwangJangNeem!

When it was new, it was very stiff, and I tied it TIGHTLY, to keep it from coming loose.  That made some wear where the knot is.  Pronounced wear.  But it is much softer now, and the threads are coming out a little in places.

I will never wash this belt, and it never stinks, it is quite clean.  When I get home from the practice, I hang it up so that it will dry.

My only fault is that I tied it too tightly when it was new, but I did not know better.  I will not part with this black belt.  It is very special to me.


----------



## Mantismaster (Nov 28, 2007)

My fellow martial artist, who cares what a belt looks like, the only thing a belt is good for, is for taking it off and beating someone with it.  The Karate world need to let go of the belt phenomemum and start concentrating on how they produce great quality students and instructors.  A belt can not fight for you no matter how old or young it might look.  In Kung Fu we concentrate on knowledge, cause a belt can be taken away, but knowledge stays with the student.

Peace
Mantismaster


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 28, 2007)

There are folks who age their belts & folks who's belt looks that way by natural means. I have a belt that's less that 2 years old that I wear 4 days a week & it's fraying in spots. I have another belt that 20 years old that I've worn alot & it looks barely worn.

Purposefully doing this is silly. If you want to ensure that look, buy a satin belt. They tend to wear faster.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 28, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> There are folks who age their belts & folks who's belt looks that way by natural means. I have a belt that's less that 2 years old that I wear 4 days a week & it's fraying in spots. I have another belt that 20 years old that I've worn alot & it looks barely worn.
> 
> Purposefully doing this is silly. *If you want to ensure that look, buy a satin belt. They tend to wear faster*.


OR...let go of the ego and put in your time 'til the belt wears out.

I agree that doing anything to make the belt look older than it is is silly.  I've never been impressed with worn out belts.  Wanna impress me then teach me something.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 28, 2007)

Just to chime in I have a belt that I have worn every tournament and every class (where I needed to)  and it is looking old after 7 + years.  I also have one that is 8 years old that is embrodiered that I have worn once.
There is also a rank belt in my closet that I have worn only a few times in 20 years.
Ageing a belt to make it look like you have studied a long time has been going on sence I got into the arts. I see mostly new young Black belts do it but I quess it is done by many people


----------



## grydth (Nov 28, 2007)

Some humble advice from the Chinese Martial Arts....... just let your skills speak for you.

We don't wear belts. Often times the most humble looking individual is the one who can throw you into last week.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm confused...it seems that MA f all hobbies is the one that you do not want to  put on airs about skill that you don't have.  Good way to get hurt


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 28, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> I'm confused...it seems that MA f all hobbies is the one that you do not want to put on airs about skill that you don't have. Good way to get hurt


 
Very true, but folks do it all the time. Perhaps they figure it's intimidating.

I look at my avatar picture. The gentleman next to me (I'm the taller one) in GM Park, Hae Man. He is a legend in TKD circles as one of the men responsible for the Tae Guek poomsae. Both times I've met him his uniform was very simple & his belt plain & very black. He of all people in TKD could wear a very worn belt & folks would appreciate it: and yet he doesn't. 

Like most our fields of physical expertise, wearing what "the pros" wear doesn't make you a pro.


----------



## Journey (Dec 1, 2007)

I have heard of people doing this to their belt but have never actually witnessed it. Seems kind of silly. I am definatley more impressed by how a person moves and what they can teach. This will tell the tale of what they really know.

As far as washing a belt. When I would recieve a new belt I would generally wash it in cold with woolite and let it air dry just to take the folds out. For my Black Belt they have a Woolite Dark that I would do the same on, wash once only. Doesn't wear the belt just removes the folds. I also wash my Black Gi's this way to preserve the color. I perfer a deep black with my Gi's.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, I do not wash my belt, and I have been given one to me by a Very Special Man.  And, it is starting to show wear now, which I think is cool.  I will not replace this because I have a strong affection to it, because it was given to me.

If people think that I am trying to be a show off, well, I may indeed be trying to show off.  I cannot kill off my ego.  Very few people can destroy their ego.  It dies very hard.  

But, we also all know that as soon as we bow in to class and start moving about, at that point all thoughts of such things go away and we start to kick and punch.  At that point we think only of the techniques, so it matters very little.

If I were to ever progress in my school to 2 Dan, it is customary to have a new belt (this is a new custom at our school).  I don't care about rank.  I only wished to get to 1 Dan before I died, and that has been accomplished. 

To give this too much concern is very strange anyway.  The main point is that we have been given this wonderful opportunity to learn these special Martial Arts.  Whatever uniforms we wear is up to the Master Instructors, and is definitely of very little consequence. 

I will continue to wear my belt unless told to do otherwise by authorities within my school, though.





Regards,

Robert


----------



## kamishinkan (Dec 5, 2007)

I was also told years ago that "It was not appropriate to wash your belt"....I have since learned that this is a modern myth and wash my belt when needed, needless to say not as often as my uniform. My "old" black belt is around 17 years old. My older black belt I got in the 80's I don't even have any more due to misplacement (I think it was lost in a move in the military, although not sure). My belt is getting rough around the edges. Kind of coming apart around the knot area and up the belt some. 
 One thing I have not seen mentioned on this post is when you come across someone with an old worn out belt, does anyone ask them how long they have been a black belt? If only a few years (relatively speaking) then other than the belt being given to them from their past instructor, it is probably pretty suspect. If they have been a black belt for years then the belt may speak for their time on the floor. 
 As far as Asian sensei having worn out belts I know of a few that wear an old obi. I think it depends on the person, neither right nor wrong. Belts can have sentimental value but the training is inside the student not around the waist. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Ybot (Dec 5, 2007)

Purposely aging your belt is silly, but I could care less if someone decides to do it.  Washing your belt, on the other hand, may be necessary.  Maybe not in all martial arts, but in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu it can be a good idea, with various types of Staph infections, and ringworm (not actually a worm, but a fungal infection) going around, my instructor has asked us to wash our belts.


----------



## kingkong89 (Dec 5, 2007)

its sad there are people out there that cant let their belt wear and tear naturally


----------

